# No Display, fan running, will not stop



## Eutychus2 (Apr 19, 2020)

Laptop has fan running; no display; will not stop. With battery depleted and removed for over 24 hours and power cord disconnected, after reinstalling battery (nothing, of course) and connecting power cord, laptop fan runs fast for about 10 seconds; then adjusts to slower speed for about 10 seconds, then stops blowing sound and makes ticking sounds as though it is trying to go. Laptop: HP G62-144 DX Notebook X64; Linux OS with no Windows 10 (because Windows would not start a couple weeks ago and I started using Linux from USB with plans to do a new Windows 10 install eventually). Immediately before this situation, I was Internet surfing when screen went blank and fan continued to run; Esc did nothing and Ctrl-Alt- Delete did nothing. Pressing power button for 10 seconds and then 1 minute would not shut Laptop down.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1.


Eutychus2 said:


> Immediately before this situation, I was Internet surfing when screen went blank and fan continued to run; Esc did nothing and Ctrl-Alt- Delete did nothing. Pressing power button for 10 seconds and then 1 minute would not shut Laptop down.


Which situation was that please - the Windows situation or the Linux from the USB.

2. The present situation is possibly indicative of overheating caused by blocked air vents or maybe a damaged fan.
The ticking noise could be the fan trying to restart but that is only a best guess
No one can tell you in a forum situation what the cause is.

3 Your repair and maintenance manual
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c02542455

4. I suggest you read it all, but section 4 is dismantling to gain access to fan.
Check air vents first

5. If you are not experienced in such dismantling I suggest you to not try it, unless you opine that the cost of a professional diagnosis and such dismantling is unworthy of its present value and you therefore decide to give it a go

6. General site for your laptop
https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/hp-g62-100-notebook-pc-series/4078809/model/4150121/manuals


----------



## Eutychus2 (Apr 19, 2020)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1.
> 
> Which situation was that please - the Windows situation or the Linux from the USB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eutychus2 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for your reply and the links. I still am hoping that someone can tell me how to correct my situation with no display, fan running or attempting to run, and not being able to shut laptop off to attempt a reboot.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. You need with respect to read the links I sent you
at point 4 I said check the air vents
How to do so is on the link I sent
https://support.hp.com/us-en/produc...ries/4078809/model/4150121/document/c01657439

*Have you done this please.?*

2.


> then stops blowing sound and makes ticking sounds as though it is trying to go


The ticking sound could be the hard drive, if it is a spinning drive, those laptops were fitted with such and some models with a Solid State Drive
You need to remove the panel on the base that gives access to the hard drive, That is an easy job, see then if the ticking sound is from the drive
The instructions are on the link I provided at point 3.
*If the sounds are from the drive, remove the drive and see if then posts to the HP screen and if the fans continue to spin fast etc.*

3. Referring again to the manual at point 3, check the ram sticks are fully inserted and are not dislodged, if the laptop has had a severe jolt or knock they could be. 
IT MAY be best to take that ram out, with power disconnected and battery disconnected, hold down power button for 30 seconds and then remove ram. Do not touch the chips on the ram only hold it by the edges. Then reinsert it making sure clips are in place

4. This could be indicative of a file problem of some manner on Windows or it could be indicative of the drive problem mentioned above


> because Windows would not start a couple weeks ago and I started using Linux from USB with plans to do a new Windows 10 install eventually


5. As I asked on my first reply, when you said 


> Immediately before this situation, I was Internet surfing when screen went blank and fan continued to run; Esc did nothing and Ctrl-Alt- Delete did nothing. Pressing power button for 10 seconds and then 1 minute would not shut Laptop down.


Which situation was that please - the Windows situation or the Linux from the USB.

6. I am reasonably certain that apart from such suggestions, the situation you have is not going be solved without checking as indicated.


----------



## Eutychus2 (Apr 19, 2020)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. You need with respect to read the links I sent you
> at point 4 I said check the air vents
> How to do so is on the link I sent
> https://support.hp.com/us-en/produc...ries/4078809/model/4150121/document/c01657439
> ...





Macboatmaster said:


> 1. You need with respect to read the links I sent you
> at point 4 I said check the air vents
> How to do so is on the link I sent
> https://support.hp.com/us-en/produc...ries/4078809/model/4150121/document/c01657439
> ...



1. Have not checked vents yet since laptop had no power/electricity for over 24 hours; laptop has to run before it can overheat. 
2. I believe it is a SSD but will check to be sure. I do not understand what you are suggesting when you said, "*remove the drive and see if then posts to the HP" *Are you saying to disconnect drive and see if screen lights up?

3. The laptop has had no shock; will check RAM

4. Was thinking it might be a problem with BIOS; was hoping TSG had run into a problem like this before.

5. Linux-there has not been a "Windows situation" since Windows quit working sometime back; please note, "plans to do a new Windows 10 install _eventually_."

6. I would like to know how to completely shut down laptop, i. e., so that it is not making any sounds and restart.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. When you reply please just type in the box that appears after my post not by clicking reply on my post, that as you can see quotes back all I have said - in fact somehow you are quoting them twice

2. You do not need the laptop running to check the vents are clear of dust


Macboatmaster said:


> The present situation is possibly indicative of overheating caused by blocked air vents


and on my later post


Macboatmaster said:


> You need with respect to read the links I sent you
> at point 4 I said check the air vents
> How to do so is on the link I sent
> https://support.hp.com/us-en/produc...ries/4078809/model/4150121/document/c01657439


3.


Eutychus2 said:


> I believe it is a SSD but will check to be sure. I do not understand what you are suggesting when you said, "*remove the drive and see if then posts to the HP" *Are you saying to disconnect drive and see if screen lights up?


YES if it is a spinning drive, the ticking could be the drive - unlikely but worth a try

4.


Eutychus2 said:


> Was thinking it might be a problem with BIOS; was hoping TSG had run into a problem like this before.


It could well be, but you cannot get into BIOS until you can get it to post, and you will be unlikely to do that until you proceed as I suggested

5.


Eutychus2 said:


> I would like to know how to completely shut down laptop, i. e., so that it is not making any sounds and restart.


The laptop when you disconnect power and battery and hold down power button for a full 30 seconds to discharge any remaining power in the circuits is SHUT down. The you can proceed as I have recommended including the ram

6. You are with respect looking for a magic solution that does not exist.

7. As I have said if you remove the panels on the base, you may then hear more clearly where the apparent ticking sound is coming from.


----------



## Eutychus2 (Apr 19, 2020)

1. Ok

2. I know.

3. The ticking is definitely the fan not the drive. You did not explain what you mean by "*remove the drive and_see if then posts to the HP". *If this was not intentional, please explain at your earliest convenience. Also, how can the screen light up when the laptop is not running/operating except for the fan???

4. Ok. What do you mean when you say "get it to post"?

5. You say that following these procedures the laptop "is shut down." How can you say this when the fan is still operating? Is the fan circuit an individual circuit independent of the rest of the laptop? No, it is not.

6. I do not know what you are referring to with this statement so I am unable to formulate a thoughtful response.

7. Yes, that is why I state that it is definitely the fan. Not only did I remove the panels but I dismantled the laptop to the point of removing the RTC Battery by following the manual you provided in the link. I also inspected the fan and vents. There was very little dust and no blockage. After reassembly, the laptop will still not turn-on/start-up but the fan still operates.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I cannot help you

There is no nice way to tell you, that I find your replies a little insulting -
Even if you do not agree with something I suggest, then as on my signature notes
*Please QUERY any of my advice, that you do not understand.*

However when someone is attempting to help you, on this site, as it explains on the Welcome Page
Post your question any time! Someone may reply with a suggestion within a few minutes or a few hours, depending on your specific question *and the number of volunteers online at the moment.*

They are a volunteer and therefore work on the site, without of course any manner of financial reward.

I could have just left your post un-replied to, but I thought you should have an explanation rather than just leaving your topic.

One example of such response from you is:
I say


Macboatmaster said:


> The laptop when you disconnect power and battery and hold down power button for a full 30 seconds to discharge any remaining power in the circuits is SHUT down.* Then you can proceed as I have recommended including the ram*


I think the meaning is quite clear, leave the power and battery disconnected - standard procedure when checking and removing parts.

You reply


Eutychus2 said:


> 5. You say that following these procedures the laptop "is shut down." *How can you say this when the fan is still operating? *Is the fan circuit an individual circuit independent of the rest of the laptop? No, it is not.


*Possibly you misunderstood my explanation of shutting down completely to check and remove parts.*

However I regret as I said that I do not feel able to work with you, perhaps someone else will offer assistance.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Eutychus2 (Apr 19, 2020)

I very much regret that you cannot help me, too. Your response to my first post indicated as much when you advised that a laptop that has not been running/operating for over 24 hours and at room temperature could be overheating and “need to check the air vents.” A laptop that that has no power/electricity cannot overheat. If nothing else, that knowledge should help you in your future volunteer work.

I also regret that you feel insulted. I realize that the English language can be hard to comprehend sometimes, not to mention that the written word is not the best way to communicate. Please accept my apologies for not being a better communicator. For example: I said, “6. I would like to know how to completely shut down laptop, i. e., so that it is not making any sounds and restart.” I believe most people would not be able to read anything into this statement about referring “to check and remove parts”. I regret that I was not able to make it clear.

As I said in my response to your initial advice, “Thanks for your reply and the links. I still am hoping that someone can tell me how to correct my situation with no display, fan running or attempting to run, and not being able to shut laptop off to attempt a reboot.” (Perhaps I should have said, “. . . not being able to reset the laptop to attempt a reboot.”) The links you sent are much appreciated.

Even though this situation is out of your area of expertise, thank you so much for your willingness to volunteer in this work. If you happen to know any tech support guy that has advanced experience with malfunctioning laptops, I would appreciate it very much if you would refer them to my query.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Eutychus2 said:


> I very much regret that you cannot help me, too. Your response to my first post indicated as much when you advised that a laptop that has not been running/operating for over 24 hours and at room temperature* could be overheating and "need to check the air vents."* A laptop that that has no power/electricity cannot overheat.* If nothing else, that knowledge should help you in your future volunteer work.*


There is no point in continuing to try and explain the situation to you.
For the sake of anyone reading the topic

I said on my first reply


Macboatmaster said:


> The present situation is possibly indicative of overheating caused by blocked air vents or maybe a damaged fan.
> The ticking noise could be the fan trying to restart but that is only a best guess


I presumed that you would know, perhaps wrongly it appears that I meant - overheating when it was running - NOT overheating when it was disconnected from power and battery removed.

From the link I sent you on post 5
*



When temperatures inside the computer rise above 35º C (95º F), the risk of damage to important internal components from overheating increases.
You can help prevent overheating by making sure there is adequate ventilation around the computer, the fan vents are cleaned regularly,

Click to expand...

*


> You might experience the following issues when the computer overheats:
> After pressing the Power button, the computer freezes on a black screen and Windows does not start, or Windows starts but does not respond.
> Fans inside the computer become louder as they start spinning faster to remove excess heat.


It now appears that the cause may not have been overheating, but no one could know that to start with.
Overheating can be caused by reasons, other than blocked air vents. For instance using the laptop on a soft surface where the vents are buried in the soft surface. - A common mistake.

When you said on your reply 4


> Thanks for your reply and the links. I still am hoping that someone can tell me how to correct my situation with no display, fan running or attempting to run, and not being able to shut laptop off to attempt a reboot.


I responded by saying


> I am reasonably certain that apart from such suggestions, the situation you have is not going be solved without checking as indicated.


Good luck with it.
Obviously you, consider your knowledge to be far greater than mine, as you say
*



If nothing else, that knowledge should help you in your future volunteer work

Click to expand...

*I will bear your advice in mind.
I will not be responding to your further.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Eutychus2 said:


> I very much regret that you cannot help me, too. Your response to my first post indicated as much when you advised that a laptop that has not been running/operating for over 24 hours and at room temperature could be overheating and "need to check the air vents." A laptop that that has no power/electricity cannot overheat. If nothing else, that knowledge should help you in your future volunteer work.
> 
> I also regret that you feel insulted. I realize that the English language can be hard to comprehend sometimes, not to mention that the written word is not the best way to communicate. Please accept my apologies for not being a better communicator. For example: I said, "6. I would like to know how to completely shut down laptop, i. e., so that it is not making any sounds and restart." I believe most people would not be able to read anything into this statement about referring "to check and remove parts". I regret that I was not able to make it clear.
> 
> ...


Reading your first post, it seems to me there isn't going to be a fix with out a hands on inspection and testing by an expert in a computer repair shop.

Macboatmaster is one of the experts at TSG.
A good one.
In his first reply, he posted:


> No one can tell you in a forum situation what the cause is.


The problem is: you haven't had enough computer experience to trouble shoot nor define what you are experiencing.
This isn't a bad thing, it just is. 
Macboatmaster was trying to walk you through some diagnostics.
You didn't understand the terms or why.
Again, that's not a bad thing, you are a computer user not a computer repair specialist.

Essentially, you have a dead computer. And the fans still run.
Turning that scenario off is going to be as simple as removing the battery and disconnecting the power supply.

You could have something wrong from a bad motherboard to bad memory to a bad memory controller to a bad CPU.

There is simply too much unknown in your post.
Like, why won't it do a hard shutdown?
Why won't it post?
My recommendation, take it to a repair shop and get an estimate of repairs.

Mac posted:


> If you are not experienced in such dismantling I suggest you to not try it,


Good advice.

BTW, for a Brit, Mac has an excellent command of the English language


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My diagnosis (guess) is that another HP motherboard has bitten the dust. 

What else would prevent a shutdown with the power button held for 10 seconds (or 1 minute)?

What else on power on would cause no sign of life but a fan running or apparently trying to run?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

TerryNet said:


> My diagnosis (guess) is that another HP motherboard has bitten the dust.
> 
> What else would prevent a shutdown with the power button held for 10 seconds (or 1 minute)?


Terry I agree
could possibly be a fault power button -stuck on.
However perhaps an area outside my level of experience.


----------



## Eutychus2 (Apr 19, 2020)

TerryNet said:


> My diagnosis (guess) is that another HP motherboard has bitten the dust.
> 
> What else would prevent a shutdown with the power button held for 10 seconds (or 1 minute)?
> 
> What else on power on would cause no sign of life but a fan running or apparently trying to run?


How does a computer repair specialist check the motherboard, memory, memory controller, CPU, etc. or is that possible? My guess is that some repair shops would replace unnecessary parts, procrastinate, overcharge, and/or require more than it is worth, but I don't mind messing with it. Not to mention that I am a DIYaholic. Do repair specialists have expensive diagnostic tools/machines that prevent the computer user from economically diagnosing and repairing their electronics? It is not like this is the first time I have taken it apart to clean the fan, but it sure is nice to have the disassembly instructions. Would have been nice to have them when I replaced the screen in it a couple years ago!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not sure why you quoted my post since your question seems to be directed to John, who said "Reading your first post, it seems to me there isn't going to be a fix with out a hands on inspection and testing by an expert in a computer repair shop."

But I'll take a shot at answering anyhow. If it were me at this point I'd assume it's the motherboard (as I've already actually done on two of my HP laptops in the last 5 years). I would leave the laptop at a computer repair place only if they were going to take a quick look and then give me an estimate of what they would do and the cost. Maybe I'd be willing to pay $20 or $30 for their inspection if it were a really expensive laptop and fairly new.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Macboatmaster is one of the experts at TSG. 
And he has been trying help you, all you need to is read and understand what he has posted.
If you do not understand anything posted you need to ask about what you do not understand.


----------



## Eutychus2 (Apr 19, 2020)

TerryNet said:


> Not sure why you quoted my post since your question seems to be directed to John, who said "Reading your first post, it seems to me there isn't going to be a fix with out a hands on inspection and testing by an expert in a computer repair shop."
> 
> But I'll take a shot at answering anyhow. If it were me at this point I'd assume it's the motherboard (as I've already actually done on two of my HP laptops in the last 5 years). I would leave the laptop at a computer repair place only if they were going to take a quick look and then give me an estimate of what they would do and the cost. Maybe I'd be willing to pay $20 or $30 for their inspection if it were a really expensive laptop and fairly new.


I did because you directed your statements to the behavior of my machine. How did you determine that your HP MBs needed replaced?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

DaveA said:


> Macboatmaster is one of the experts at TSG.
> And he has been trying help you, all you need to is read and understand what he has posted.
> If you do not understand anything posted you need to ask about what you do not understand.


Well said David, I agree 100% :up:


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> How does a computer repair specialist check the motherboard, memory, memory controller, CPU, etc. or is that possible?


 They have* specialized equipment* and *spare parts* that a home user doesn't have and/or doesn't have the money to invest in lots of spare parts. 
No every problem can be solved as a do-it-yourself project.

You NEVER see a display. If it were a BIOS problem, you'd get some sort of warning.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I probably did less than you have, Eutychus2. In both cases I did my normal hibernation and then the next day when turned each on there was no sign of life except for the power LED coming on. No "HP" or words of wisdom from the BIOS; no sign of the hard drive spinning up. Knowing that in each case I had placed the optical drive and/or the USB ahead of the hard drive in the boot order I tried booting from a DVD and from a USB flash drive. No sign of life with either, and they both worked with another laptop. 

At that point, perhaps too hastily, I removed the hard drive (both still worked fine) and recycled the laptops at Staples.

Thanks for the post you just made, Liz.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

The steps Macboat posted up are what every tech will go through to rule out the simple before going into the complex. Blocked vents even with fan spin can cause enough restriction where a component can overheat very quickly. In the past, AMD processors had a reputation of self destructing in a blaze of glory when the mounting of heat sinks failed. There was no saving the processor when this happens. Intel on the other hand built in better thermal management where the processor would ratchet down its clock speed to avoid an overheat situation.

But thermal management can only go so far. And repeated exposure to heat will degrade the component over time. At this point, the solution is to find a simple fix. If a simple fix is not available, it's time to retire the laptop to the scrap heap. Putting any further money into a laptop this old is fool hardy as a refurb on eBay is only about $160. Plus you can get a much better laptop in the budget range which would out perform this laptop easily. From the behavior you're describing, this laptop has suffered a catastrophic failure.


----------



## Eutychus2 (Apr 19, 2020)

When the AC power cord is attached, the power LED on this machine at the cord connection is not on, the LED at the power button is not on, the LED at the RJ-45 (network) jack glows off and on in time with the fan pulses as it seems to try to blow. I had mentioned at the start that the malfunction occurred as I was on the internet. The problem started at the same moment that I clicked on an ad; could a rouge site cause something like this? I feel stupid asking this because no one suggested anything like this so it is just ignorance asking.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I thought I would chime in here as well. Johnny b and MacboatMaster have both posted advice for you. With the issues at hand, a computer technician does seem to me, to be YOUR best option.

It does indeed to me sound like the board, and with it being an HP, it would not surprise me one bit, as they make, in my personal experience, some of the cheapest laptops on the planet.

I would recommend taking it to a local computer repair facility and telling them the issues and seeing if they would do a free or cheap diagnostic on it and tell you if its worth fixing.

As you are contemplating eBay, that may be a good option to opt for a replacement.


----------



## Miqw7394 (Apr 1, 2016)

zx10guy said:


> In the past, AMD processors had a reputation of self destructing in a blaze of glory when the mounting of heat sinks failed. There was no saving the processor when this happens. Intel on the other hand built in better thermal management where the processor would ratchet down its clock speed to avoid an overheat situation.


Y'know, I've seen this stated (though perhaps not quite so graphically) scores of times over the years. My own experience has been totally different.

My old Compaq desktop tower, which died back in January - it *was* 15 years old, so it didn't have a bad run really! - started off with an Athlon 64 single-core, and got upgraded later to an X2 dual-core. No word of a lie, during a British winter, when first starting up in the morning (not in a particularly cold room, either), I often saw it idling round the 18-20°C mark for several minutes, only *slowly* rising to the giddy heights of the high 20s/low 30s after quite a while. I put that down to regular annual maintenance; once a year, regular as clockwork, stripping it right down, thoroughly cleaning the heatsink (the K8s employed a massive chunk of aluminium), and re-doing the TP whether I thought it needed it or not. After that, all fans would be thoroughly cleaned, and the entire case well blown-out with compressed air....

This is of course a whole lot easier with a desktop than it is with a lappie, I'll own. But an hour's regular maintenance every 12 months or so made it one of the most reliable machines I've ever owned.

Only time will tell whether or not this Coffee Lake-powered HP Pavilion 'mini-tower' will last half as long..! It averages around the high 30s/low 40s, but then its 'top end' is one hell of a lot higher than the old Athlon; around the 100°C mark, where the Athlon's absolute max was a relatively low 72°C (and would start throttling around the mid-60s....)

This one runs hotter, but then the entire machine sips power compared to the Compaq; around 110W max (including GPU), against the Athlon's nearly 100W just for the CPU.....

That's progress for you!

---------------------------

"It does indeed to me sound like the board, and with it being an HP, it would not surprise me one bit, as they make, in my personal experience, some of the cheapest laptops on the planet."

----------------------------

That I'll agree with. This Pavilion utilises a non-standard, non-ATX sized 'custom' board, with some of the strangest power connectors I've ever seen.....though I have to confess that the 'Coffee-Lake' Pentium 'Gold' G5400 is such an improvement over ye anciente Athlon, it's just no contest TBH.

Time will tell.

Mike.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Eutychus2 said:


> could a rouge site cause something like this?


No, a rouge (red) site will not cause that.  Could a rogue site? Maybe but very unlikely; I have no idea but most anything is possible. But even if that is what happened you would still be left with the serious question of what to do about it.

Several of us have suggested, and Andrew maybe stated it most completely: "recommend taking it to a local computer repair facility and telling them the issues and seeing if they would do a free or cheap diagnostic on it and tell you if its worth fixing."

As long as I am posting, I do not share Andrew's comment about eBay. In my mind that is too risky. Newegg is a site with which numerous people here have indicated satisfaction with new and refurbished computer purchases.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I've had very good luck with refurbs from Newegg.
I'm posting from a refurbed Grade A Lenovo M82 that cost $130.
Intel I5 with 8gb memory.
Came with Win7 Pro and easily upgraded to (free) Win 10 Pro.
I normally run Puppy Linux, but I also dual boot it with Win 10 Pro that runs pretty quick.


I've followed this thread out of interest because I had a similar but not exactly the same experience with a HP desktop last year.
In my case it turned out to be the memory controller in the CPU. Not a common problem.
Macboatmaster helped me diagnose it.

It's now just a parts bin.


----------

